# The Old School House



## Rubex (Apr 22, 2016)

This school building was erected in 1866 at the request of the local rector, who collected money for the purpose and he himself contributed £150; the National Society made a grant of £70. The first teachers at the school, a husband and wife, found themselves with over a hundred children. They were both still teaching in 1899, when there were 140 places and an average attendance of 110. The school was originally a Church school, but failure to raise the funds for its necessary enlargement led to the compulsory formation of a School Board in 1879, to which the Church authorities leased their school at a nominal rent. Early in the 20th century the school was again enlarged by the provision of a porch, and in 1927 a new head teacher's house was built on a fresh site in the village, the old one being occupied by the school cleaner.

This was a solo explore on a nice evening, as soon as I looked through the window of this place and saw inside I knew it was going to be a good explore. All the old furniture that now sits piled up is lovely, and the old benches were visible at the bottom. The different colours and the decay in here is beautiful. I was in here for about two hours on my own just taking in everything around me and after feeling a little bit down the last few weeks it certainly cheered me up 



























































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 22, 2016)

Very nice Rubex, you've taken some lovely pics


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 22, 2016)

Love this,old school with high classroom windows so the kids couldn't be distracted by looking at the outside world and a room divider to convert 2 classrooms into one hall(pictures 13 and 15)beautifully captured,thank you


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 22, 2016)

Could you imagine being sat in class with the coal fire going next to you, id be falling asleep all the time haha great post


----------



## tazong (Apr 22, 2016)

You have got some lovley shots there chuck - i love how nature takes over from man or woman made structures and it just becomes a wonderful thing.
The greatest healer for when folks are feeling down is music - use it and cleanse yourself and you will always be happy.

This one always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 23, 2016)

What a stunner. Great find and fab pix as usual Rubex.


----------



## degenerate (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice find, another great set Rubex.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2016)

First class images,so much to look at.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2016)

Furniture, books and building left to disintegrate without the aid of the brain dead or firebugs, Lovely, Thanks Rubex,

Nice Belfast


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 23, 2016)

That's lovely - so many little bits to see and beautiful shape windows. Glad you followed up on my tip off. I so wish I had had the time to explore this myself. Next time I'll definitely visit it.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 23, 2016)

Cheers for all the comments guys  this really is a lovely old building, and definitely worth stopping for a look!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 23, 2016)

That is stunningly beautiful rubex.prob my favourite set of yours


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 24, 2016)

This one is lovely! I especially like the shot of the book with the chairs in the background


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

Loved this! You done so well to breathe life into the old place with your photos. Great stuff Rubex, really enjoyed


----------



## dead format (Apr 25, 2016)

i dont know how you do it rubex. awesome stuff.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 25, 2016)

oldscrote;325857 and a room divider to convert 2 classrooms into one hall[/QUOTE said:


> Also don't forget that at that time the girls and boys were kept separate during lessons and at 'play times' - hence another reason for the divider in the hall. In more populated areas it was more usual to see individual boy's and girl's school buildings or where there was only a single building, there were clearly defined girl's and boy's entrances and the playground was divided by a six foot brick wall - a segregation that was carried on with the separate, new build girl's and boy's secondary schools in the 60's.
> 
> Very nice report of a typical Victorian small school - attendance there would be a very rude awakening for todays kids! You have captured the ever present loosing battle of man made structure over encroaching mother nature beautifully Rubex! Some of the most telling interior shots I have seen for some time with wonderful, true to life colour rendition. Thanks for presenting these images so truthfully, a really enjoyable report.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 25, 2016)

Cool explore thanks for the share!


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 26, 2016)

Lovely stuff. You have some absolutely beautiful shots there!


----------

